# Uncomplicated



## Radcoder86 (Oct 5, 2015)

Can someone please explain what exactly uncomplicated means in coding for drug dependence. My provider just noted drug addiction and the drug, and addiction takes me to dependence and all I have to choose from is uncomplicated and in remission.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 5, 2015)

If the patient is experiencing symptoms (i.e., seizures, pain, or hallucination) pertaining to the drug, then it becomes complicated. If the patient just has an addition to the medication and has no complaints, it is captured as "uncomplicated". The reason for encounter/admission will direct you in which to choose. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Radcoder86 (Oct 5, 2015)

It helps. I think I'm going to have to have the doctor further clarify. Thank you!


----------

